# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Cfare do te thote "sherli"?

## EvaMars

Di qe perdoret njerez nga Dibra e Madhe, por s'kam mundur te gjej nje shpjegim te qarte.

----------

